# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Seks na 1 dag pil, wat nu?!

## Bjorn24

Hallo,

Ik heb pas seks gehad met mijn vriendin, onveilig zonder condoom. Nu begin een beetje te stressen want ik maak me zorgen. Nu is mijn vraag kan iemand mij helpen  :Big Grin: 

Het is dus zo, mijn vriendin was vorige week ongesteld. afgelopen vrijdag begon ze weer met de pil te slikken. Dit doet ze altijd zorgvuldig volgens bijsluiter. Nu hebben wij seks gehad zaterdagnacht zonder condoom. Ik ben niet klaargekomen in haar zover ik heb meegemaakt;p. maar via voorvocht is het altijd mogelijk.

Moet ik me nu zorgen gaan maken dat er kans is op zwangerschap omdat seks direct een paar dagen na je ongesteldheid slecht is?

Help me!!

----------

